# Ford 1910



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Got an offer today from a guy with a Ford 1910, rebuilt hydraulic system, good shape, has 5000+ hours (came from golf course in MS so was used for very light trimming work very often) - looks very solid. Got em down to about $3400 on it. 

Haven't paid for my Yanmar YM2000 yet and I know the 1910 is little bigger (nearly twice the weight at 3K pounds vs. 1650) - Any thoughts on this deal? 28.5HP at PTO drawbar for 1910 vs. 
20HP at PTO for Yanmar. Hours unknown on the Yanmar.

1910 is 1984 while Yanmar is unknown believe late 70s, very early 80s. 

Advice?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The 1910 was a popular model. There were lots of them sold to golf courses and small acreages. The $3400 sounds like a pretty good deal, to me! Yanmar made good machines, too, but I'd go with the Ford if you can swing it.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

All things considered, the Yanmar probably would outlast the 1910 in my opinion. The transmissions on the Fords have lots of problems and over 5000 hours is not exactly new...even though it would probably go 8000-10000 easily. Just grab the little Yanmar tank, save money, buy beer and have fun.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

we got a 1900 on our golf course


----------



## cbumdumb (Sep 24, 2007)

Great little tractor no Transmission problems here


----------

